# Celeste is on my island!! CLOSED. Thanks for coming! :)



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

Tips appreciated!
One person at a time.
I will pm dodo code and details.

*Leave through the airport please. 
Do not wander my island.
Do not pick up things.
Please be timely during your visit.*


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 7, 2020)

i'd like to come by!


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Tips appreciated!
> One person at a time.
> I will pm dodo code and details.
> 
> ...


Would you want a nook ticket, item, or flower seeds as a tip?


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> Would you want a nook ticket, item, or flower seeds as a tip?


 nook tickets or bells would be preferred as a tip to keep things simple and quick thanks


----------



## witchlapis (May 7, 2020)

i would love to come! would you like a gold nugget?


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (May 7, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> nook tickets or bells would be preferred as a tip to keep things simple and quick thanks


Will do.


----------



## Rosch (May 7, 2020)

May I visit, please? I would tip a ticket and bells.


----------



## Shinigamii (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come pls c:


----------



## Bloobloop (May 7, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## Cutesy (May 7, 2020)

Hi I’d love to come please!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

ok i am going to do shinigamii in a second then boobloop and lissiecat. sorry for the delay.

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

still open  I'll be on here for a long while


----------



## Feferily (May 7, 2020)

I’d love to drop by!


----------



## Lightmare (May 7, 2020)

may i come visit??


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

i'd like to visit if possible c:


----------



## animal_hunter (May 7, 2020)

may i visit?


----------



## lumineerin (May 7, 2020)

nvm, thank you though!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

Sorry I didn't get a notification. I'm on it!!


----------



## Alicia (May 7, 2020)

I'd love to stop by if you're still available!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

Alicia said:


> I'd love to stop by if you're still available!


Absolutely. It may be a few mins as I sent a code to a few people before you. 

	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020

still open!


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 7, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (May 7, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

pms have been sent (incase notification didn't work. it has been hit or miss with me on working)

I'm still open


----------



## Pickle-kitty (May 7, 2020)

Can I come??


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (May 7, 2020)

CLOSED


----------

